# deca dick



## Ryan-Boro (Apr 8, 2005)

is there anything you can do to prevent deca-dick? apart from not taking it coz one of u cocky bastards would say that lol.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Apr 8, 2005)

Add some kind of testosterone to your cycle.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2005)

If you are extending a cycle the last thing you want to run is deca. You are already going to extend your recouperation time now making it more difficult, why make it 4 times harder on yourself.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2005)

Deca should be stacked with test to avoid it.


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

i always take twice the amount of test to deca


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 8, 2005)

if recovery is that much harder from deca is it really worth running? yes you might gain a little more on cycle but wouldn't the gains be harder to keep? sorry that is just one arguement probably a load of rubbish but i was just curious as to whether deca is really indeed worth running, how much additional lbs could a first time user expect to add (roughly) from adding 400mg of deca to 500mg test per week over 10 weeks? (like the test might add 15-20lbs, how much extra would the deca add?)


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 8, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> if recovery is that much harder from deca is it really worth running? yes you might gain a little more on cycle but wouldn't the gains be harder to keep? sorry that is just one arguement probably a load of rubbish but i was just curious as to whether deca is really indeed worth running, how much additional lbs could a first time user expect to add (roughly) from adding 400mg of deca to 500mg test per week over 10 weeks? (like the test might add 15-20lbs, how much extra would the deca add?)



I can't say for everyone, but for me, I'm stacking 300mg Deca with 500 ng test.  The main reason is to lube my joints.  Also, an extra 300mg of anabolics, without the androgenic sides is a plus, i'm sure i'll gain more with it than without.  I made nicegains on just 210mg m-1-t per week, soo 300mg nandrolone should be ewven better, then throw in the test, sounds good on paper anyway.  Also i'm going to end the Deca after week 9 and run the test till week 11, giving the deca more time to clear the system while still being supported by Test.  BTW vthe new Nandrolone Cypionate looks interesting.

BTW Always run Test on cycle bc you won't have any of your own, this has been ssaid countless times.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 8, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I can't say for everyone, but for me, I'm stacking 300mg Deca with 500 ng test.  The main reason is to lube my joints.  Also, an extra 300mg of anabolics, without the androgenic sides is a plus, i'm sure i'll gain more with it than without



hmmm, thats an idea, i might do something similar, 300mg of deca and 500mg test sound like nice doses for a 1st timer and your right about the deca being good for the joints as well as the anabolic effect being great for mass and the low chance of aromatizing, seems like with deca you have it all to gain, apart from losing your balls, but i have a little hcg on hand to help with that

will i get away with 8 weeks of deca? (as i only have 10 weeks worth of test?) or should i get a few more test amps and run the test for 12 weeks and deca for 10?


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 8, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> hmmm, thats an idea, i might do something similar, 300mg of deca and 500mg test sound like nice doses for a 1st timer and your right about the deca being good for the joints as well as the anabolic effect being great for mass and the low chance of aromatizing, seems like with deca you have it all to gain, apart from losing your balls, but i have a little hcg on hand to help with that
> 
> will i get away with 8 weeks of deca? (as i only have 10 weeks worth of test?) or should i get a few more test amps and run the test for 12 weeks and deca for 10?



The more experienced guys can probably give you better answer, but the 12 week test, 10 week deca is probably the way to go, what's two more amps of test, $15??
But shorter cycles make for easier recovery, which is nice, but then again 8 weeks may be a little on the short side for running Deca.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 8, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> The more experienced guys can probably give you better answer, but the 12 week test, 10 week deca is probably the way to go, what's two more amps of test, $15??
> But shorter cycles make for easier recovery, which is nice, but then again 8 weeks may be a little on the short side for running Deca.



that is what i'm thinking, 8 weeks is a bit short for deca, so i'll prob go with the 10 and 12 if i decide to throw the deca in there

are you running any HCG on your cycle? is this your first cycle? how long have you been on it for? you'll have to let me know how you get on with it because i'd be interested to know if i'm going to be running something similar in the near future


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 8, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> that is what i'm thinking, 8 weeks is a bit short for deca, so i'll prob go with the 10 and 12 if i decide to throw the deca in there
> 
> are you running any HCG on your cycle? is this your first cycle? how long have you been on it for? you'll have to let me know how you get on with it because i'd be interested to know if i'm going to be running something similar in the near future



This will be my second cycle.
I'm waiting until May to start (damn it's tough having the shit just sitting there) because I want it to last into mid July.
I wouldn't mind doing some hcg, but i don't have any, unless that changes I'm not going to worry about, just good pct, while maintaining Cals and training (within recovery limits)
Also I'll be doing 20mg d-bol for the first 25 days.


----------



## roidrage_ph (Apr 8, 2005)

Here, we usually run short cycles. I don't think 5-6 weeks of deca is short, if you start high then taper down. 500 mg of test, we do it here but only if its in quadru-blend like sustanon 250. I have been running 8 weeks of Sustanon 250 with 6 weeks of deca alternately with 6 weeks of d-bol deca for quite some time now. I keep my cycle short so I can have my "clean"  period shorter. Besides, Short cycles don't hjarm my wallet much buying post-cycle drugs. Them PCT drugs are way too expensive here.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Apr 9, 2005)

roidrage_ph said:
			
		

> Here, we usually run short cycles. I don't think 5-6 weeks of deca is short, if you start high then taper down. 500 mg of test, we do it here but only if its in quadru-blend like sustanon 250. I have been running 8 weeks of Sustanon 250 with 6 weeks of deca alternately with 6 weeks of d-bol deca for quite some time now. I keep my cycle short so I can have my "clean"  period shorter. Besides, Short cycles don't hjarm my wallet much buying post-cycle drugs. Them PCT drugs are way too expensive here.


were r u from? uk?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Apr 9, 2005)

if people te winny dick and deca dick if u ran them both 2gether would ur cock basically be non existant?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 9, 2005)

roidrage_ph said:
			
		

> Here, we usually run short cycles. I don't think 5-6 weeks of deca is short, if you start high then taper down. 500 mg of test, we do it here but only if its in quadru-blend like sustanon 250. I have been running 8 weeks of Sustanon 250 with 6 weeks of deca alternately with 6 weeks of d-bol deca for quite some time now. I keep my cycle short so I can have my "clean"  period shorter. Besides, Short cycles don't hjarm my wallet much buying post-cycle drugs. Them PCT drugs are way too expensive here.


so you never run PCT? just alternately cycle test/deca and dbol/deca?  how long do you leave inbetween each cycle?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 9, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> if people te winny dick and deca dick if u ran them both 2gether would ur cock basically be non existant?


yep! you could forget about sex for a very long time!

mind you i hear flex wheeler used to run dbol+deca w/ no test for months on end and he still had a nice family, eventually your nat. test production and sperm count will recover, just might take a few years as supposed to a few months


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 9, 2005)

roidrage_ph said:
			
		

> Here, we usually run short cycles. I don't think 5-6 weeks of deca is short, if you start high then taper down. 500 mg of test, we do it here but only if its in quadru-blend like sustanon 250. I have been running 8 weeks of Sustanon 250 with 6 weeks of deca alternately with 6 weeks of d-bol deca for quite some time now. I keep my cycle short so I can have my "clean"  period shorter. Besides, Short cycles don't hjarm my wallet much buying post-cycle drugs. Them PCT drugs are way too expensive here.


WTF are you saying?


----------



## Marauder79 (Apr 9, 2005)

Just dont stack Deca with Tren (fina) or then your double screwed! They both kill your libido......


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 9, 2005)

Marauder79 said:
			
		

> Just dont stack Deca with Tren (fina) or then your double screwed! They both kill your libido......



tren is the same as fina?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 10, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> tren is the same as fina?


Thats what he meant hence the bracet.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 10, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Thats what he meant hence the bracet.



ok smartarse! i'd read that fina could only be shot with a gun (used to shoot animals), and to get the fina out for human injection you had to carefully extract it from the pellets or some rubbish like that, but i didn't know tren and fina were exactly the same


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2005)

Yep, alot of guys make their tren from pellets. Not too hard really. And cheaper than buying it. I think if you are going to make it, powder is the way to go.
http://www.finafarm.com/store/kitinstructions.php?osCsid=42daf0d274fdf676e2c86c26db1b545b


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 20, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yep, alot of guys make their tren from pellets. Not too hard really. And cheaper than buying it. I think if you are going to make it, powder is the way to go.
> http://www.finafarm.com/store/kitinstructions.php?osCsid=42daf0d274fdf676e2c86c26db1b545b



that trailer is hilarious


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 20, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yep, alot of guys make their tren from pellets. Not too hard really. And cheaper than buying it. I think if you are going to make it, powder is the way to go.
> http://www.finafarm.com/store/kitinstructions.php?osCsid=42daf0d274fdf676e2c86c26db1b545b


yes but your not going to get powder from finafarm


----------

